# Battle of Britain Pilgrimage 30/31st October 2010 – 70th Anniversary



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Florence (Nov 2, 2010)

Very interesting stuff. Those pics are excellent. Sounds like you blokes had a great time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 2, 2010)

Wonderful pics and great stories


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 2, 2010)

Stupendous Gary!!!!!!!!!!!! I love seeing places like this!! Thank you for sharing the experience with sir!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2010)

WOW, I got goosebumps looking at some of those pics.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2010)

Gary, fantastic job putting all that together mate! Wish I was there with you guys to tour me around. How did you plan the itinerary? Seems like a lot of research went into that.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant stuff Gary and Tony. I had planned a similar thing for September, but couldn't follow it through. Shame about the 'No Photos' restrictions though.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2010)

Great stuff!!! Just made me want to take my vacation next year wth you guys!!!

Love how you caught the vapor trails above the West Malling Tower and that stained glass at Biggin Hill Chapel is fantastic!!!

Do you mind if link this to my BoB thread?


----------



## Rocketeer (Nov 3, 2010)

Chaps, to avoid repetition, I have put a link to my thread on another forum.:

Battle of Britain Pilgrimage 30/31st October 2010 – 70th Anniversary - Key Publishing Ltd Aviation Forums


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice Tony, and great pics there!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2010)

Good stuff Tony, thanks for the link.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2010)

done!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------

